# Momma said "Please don't knock me out."



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2011...cused-of-knocking-out-mom/UPI-29461315236634/



> NAPLES, Fla., Sept. 5 (UPI) -- A Florida man was arrested for allegedly knocking out his mother after she complained about his practicing martial arts in their home, authorities said.
> 
> Collier County sheriff's deputies arrested Cory William Morrel, 27, of East Naples after arriving at the home and finding his mother disoriented, the Naples Daily News reported Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh dear .  Not only a very bad situation for the family involved but another one of those little 'black marks' against what many still perceive as the violence and aggression inherent in martial arts.

Oh and why is a man still living with his mother at 27?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 11, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh dear .  Not only a very bad situation for the family involved but another one of those little 'black marks' against what many still perceive as the violence and aggression inherent in martial arts.
> 
> Oh and why is a man still living with his mother at 27?


During the industrial revolution, some well intending people took an animal rights act, and added human children on to the act and made it against the law to let kids work and learn a trade until the age of eighteen. That is a little late for some; they never do get their crap together; so, they end up laying around their mom's house watching soaps, and because they are angry that some immigrant took their job, they occasionally jack mom in the face for her insolence.
Sean


----------



## seasoned (Sep 11, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh and why is a man still living with his mother at 27?





Touch Of Death said:


> During the industrial revolution, some well intending people took an animal rights act, and added human children on to the act and made it against the law to let kids work and learn a trade until the age of eighteen. That is a little late for some; they never do get their crap together; so, they end up laying around their mom's house watching soaps, and because they are angry that some immigrant took their job, they occasionally jack mom in the face for her insolence.
> Sean


Add FOOL to the above, and it is complete.


----------

